# Помогите оценить баян Royal-Standard



## Fobos (18 Дек 2013)

Здравствуйте!
Как специалисты, помогите с вопросом - есть баян Royal-Standard (на нём родители ещё в 80-х пытались привить мне любовь к музыке, а сам баян, как я предполагаю, 50-60х годов). Быстро поняв, что музыка - не моё, баян был спрятан на антресоли "до лучших времён" (т.е. до более достойных и способных музыкантов). Увы, теперь уже моя дочь также не будет на нём играть... 
Но, хуже всего то, что время на антресолях пошло баяну во вред - появилась необходимость обслуживания (или ремонта). Т.е. в данный момент западают несколько клавиш (возможно внутрь попала пыль, сор), также некоторые клавиши повреждены снаружи (видно на фото) - это моя детская вина, а также вогнута пластмассовая декоративная накладка (тоже сделал отдельное фото). 
Подскажите, пожалуйста, представляет ли инструмент хоть какую финансовую ценность (приходил сегодня "музыкальный спец", который не то, чтобы "развернув меха" - даже не подходя к инструменту(!) сказал, что цена ему 6 $. Неужели всё так плачевно? 
Буду признателен за любое мнение - информацию. Заранее спасибо!


----------



## MAN (19 Дек 2013)

Fobos писал:


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, представляет ли инструмент хоть какую финансовую ценность?


Пожалуйста! Никакой не представляет, Ваш "музыкальный спец" абсолютно прав. Если и может быть дорог, то только как память и только Вам. Ремонтировать его у профессионального мастера нецелесообразно, с целью дальнейшей продажи уж точно, да и вряд ли Вы найдёте нормального мастера, который возьмётся за восстановление этого древнего ширпотреба. Тем не менее, если Вам он не нужен, на помойку его выносить тоже не спешите (жалко всё-таки), попробуйте поискать любителя энтузиаста (дайте объявление), который согласится принять этот инструмент в дар или купить его за чисто символическую сумму. Может быть такой любитель, слегка "подшаманив" баян (кнопочный аккордеон, правильнее сказать), ещё поиграет на нём или, хотя бы, использует на запчасти.


----------



## Fobos (21 Дек 2013)

Спасибо за ответ! Жаль конечно, что дела обстоят именно так - всё таки раритет сделан в Германии и когда баян приобретался - сначала объездили нескольких музыкантов, чтобы они проверили его "на звук". Скорее всего, ремонтировать действительно нет никакого смысла. Мастер вроде в Донецке есть, вот только овчинка не будет стоить выделки... Так что пока снова поставлю его на антресоли, а на досуге подумаю, как поступить...


----------

